# Post Your Fall Semester Grades



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

well ive only got one so far, 57% 

im surprised though, thought i failed that one.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The exams at my school actually go all the way to the 22nd. Luckily I graduated earlier this year so I don't have to write them :lol 

We don't go by GPA here, but rather percentage marks. In my last term I think my overall average was 92.2, and my cumulative plan average was 89. I kind of miss going to school. It was the only thing I was good at.

Oh and Cerberus, my Chemistry marks were always in the 90s (ie, A+) :kma


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

American Revolution & the Early Republic : A
Approaches to Psychotherapy: A
Health Psychology : A
Descriptive Research Methods : A
Sociology : A+


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> I'm not too happy with my grades this semester, but I'll live.


3 A's and 1 B and yr not happy?! :fall Still waiting to find out mine.. maybe next week.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

It's finals week next week, so I have no grades.

I'm not expecting much, so much for my GPA...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

jeese, you guys/gals get your grades so early. I get mine like 2 to 3 weeks after finals. Good job everyone,.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't just yet, but it doesn't really matter what you get. You can remediate in my program even if you fail (unless you fail spectacularly, like just stop coming).

My anticipated:

Research Methods - C+
Seminar: Phonology - A-
Library Research - A
Clinical Practicum - A


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

still taking my finals. i have a great major but i know i'm going to get kicked out


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

This is gonna be the worst semester ever :rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Got my grade! Only one class this semester.

Advanced Programming With C++ - A!

I'm surprised.. even though it was an awesome class and I really learned a lot I thought I was gunna get a lower grade.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Perrap said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> > This is gonna be the worst semester ever :rain
> ...


same here. let's hope I'm not kicked out of the school I was just accepted to for spring.
:fall

This week I'll try to get a late withdrawal on a 4-credit class I failed. My friend just pulled that off the other day by telling the dept chair that he's got ADHD. I've been seen for ADD and SA, so I should have a case. I only went to about 2 lectures for this class because the seating arrangement in the lecture hall scared the hell out of me.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

cat burglar said:


> Perrap said:
> 
> 
> > Nicolay said:
> ...


This semester at my school I was able to drop 3 of my classes that I wasn't attending for pretty much the second half of the semester due to SA and depression. So yea, it can be done, good luck with that  I did have to do a heck of a lot of paperwork though, plus I had to be accepted into my school's disabled student's program.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

woo i got my grade

Nutritional Science: B


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sociology of Families-B(mainly because I zoned out/didn't complete all the work/didn't do so well on a test)
Sociology of Childhood-A
Sociology of Education-B-(mainly because I didn't present my paper/didn't do it right/got a C on the final)

Still waiting on the other class. :stu


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

My classes in Spanish:
Advanced Spanish Composition - A
Spanish American Civilization - A

My classes in English:
Research Methods - A
Foundations of Political Theory - B
Intro to Public Policy - B

Hmmm looks like I do better when the class is given in Spanish hahaha. Not sure how that happens. 

3.6 average for the semester, and the Dean's list.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Consumer economics A-
Natural Resource Economics A
Politics of Ethnic Groups A
Political Theory A
Econometrics A

:boogie


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> Politics of Ethnic Groups A


sounds like my kind of course!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Post Your Fall Semester Grades*



odun said:


> > Politics of Ethnic Groups A
> 
> 
> sounds like my kind of course!


Oh, it's most def. your kind of course. :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: re: Post Your Fall Semester Grades*



ghostgurl said:


> Sociology of Families-B(mainly because I zoned out/didn't complete all the work/didn't do so well on a test)
> Sociology of Childhood-A
> Sociology of Education-B-(mainly because I didn't present my paper/didn't do it right/got a C on the final)
> 
> Still waiting on the other class. :stu


And Theories of Social Behavior-A

Horray! :boogie


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Graduate Computer Graphics A-
Pattern Matching Algorithms B+


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Biochemistry: C
Intermediate inorganic chemistry: C
Biological Psychology: B

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh 

What a crappy quarter!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Feminist Theory - A
Contemporary Feminisms - A
Memoirs and Autobiographies: Mysticism and Gender - B+
Gender and Spirituality - A
Women and Public Policy - ???

Hopefully this semester will bring up my pitiful GPA after having mono in the spring.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

Archaeology of North America and California - B
Cultural Geography - A
Urban Geography - A
Geographic Information Systems - A

pretty much what i expected, except for maybe the urban geography class. like 40% of our grade was based on a group presentation and i, the guy with social anxiety, had to organize everybody else at the last minute to put one together! then i took 3mg of klonopin before the presentation and it went swimmingly :lol i think the archaeology class should have been an A class for me but we have new arch professor straight out of grad school so he likes to grill us hardcore :evil overall though i'm happy with the grades i got.


----------



## Lost_Soul (Jul 31, 2004)

English Comp - A
PC Applications - A
Math - A

:banana


----------



## Jrm123 (Dec 20, 2006)

Accounting 284 - B

Math 150 - A

English 104 - A

History 201 - B


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Political Science 10-American Institutions: A
Sociology 10-Marriage and Family: A
Philosophy 1-Critical Thinking: A


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Systems Programming with C/C++ - A
Intermediate Java - A
Business Statistics - A
Calculus/Linear Algebra - B


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I took a nose dive this semester, but it's not as bad as I thought.
Eng104: C (I didn't do too great on the research paper, and missed one other one)
Sociology: B (I didn't do much here, but the essays kille..wonded me)
Interpoersonal Communication: C- (a sociophobe in a communication class that is graded almost completely off communicating...not bad really)
Logic: B (Most boring class ever)
Western Civilization 1: B (not bad considering I didn't pay much attention and I didn't buy the textbook
and finally, the one that was keeping me up at night, the one I was having nightmares about failing...
*drum roll*
Elementary Spanish 1: C (I PASSED WOOHOO) Time for part 2....this time things will be different (and the professor I had is taking a semester off...darn, I liked her), I seriously underestimated my own difficulty in learning a language. I should have known by my high school not wanting me in one, but I would have done great with the resource period that I got.
I've never been so happy for a C.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Woot! I did better than expected:









Honors Writing I - A
Modern Literature Honors - A
Intell Hist: Modern Honors - B
Seminar in the Humanities and Social Sciences: Modern Honors - A
Phil/Intell Hist:Mod Honors - B


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

archaic said:


> Feminist Theory - A
> Contemporary Feminisms - A
> Memoirs and Autobiographies: Mysticism and Gender - B+
> Gender and Spirituality - A
> ...


Women and Public Policy - A

:boogie


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Computer Science - A
Sociology - B
Calculus - B
Spanish - C

GPA - 3.0


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Language Development - I
Morphology - I
Independent Research/Phonology II - I

Three incompletes. Three papers I still haven't started.


----------



## MarMar (Aug 17, 2006)

Two Dimensional Design: B

Illustration: B

Creative Writing: A

Computer Essentials: :sigh Supposed to be an A but I got an "I"... long story

GPA: 3.3 (ehhh... need to work on depression affecting schoolwork) :sas 

Note: I decided after this semester to quit art and investigate Ecology/Biology or English as a major.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Engineering Economy - B

C++ - A

Calculus 2 - A

Electromagnetic Physics - A


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

0.0


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ABAA 

i did good. =ll


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Introduction to Business: A
Software Applications: A-



I also wanna say good job everyone and keep up the good work :banana


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Biochemistry: B
Pharmaceutics: A
Pharmacy Care: B+
Intro to Practice Experience: A
History of Pharmacy: B+

and im still waiting for my Pharmacology and Pharmacy Management grades to be posted, took the finals over 2 weeks ago. i dont think its a coincidence that neither of those 2 teachers knows how to speak english


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Mine finally got posted today. 

Physical Anthropology Lab - A
Art History - B
Communications - A- (this one is a miracle :lol)
Graphic Design - B
Digital Design - A-
Design - B

Not terrible, but much worse than last semester.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Straight Bs in five classes. I'm totally satisfied with those grades.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Okay, my grades weren't _that_ bad (considering my mental state last semester).

Methods in Biology of Organisms - *C* 
(a lab course, where I completely neglected to pass in two major assignments)

Organic Chemistry I - *B* 
(not too shabby considering how little I studied)

Introduction to Ecology and Evolution - *B+ *
(just a hair away from an A-!)

Comparative cultures - *A-*

Molecular Biology - *?* 
(probably an A or A-)

I can do a lot better though... and I will! :boogie


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ Wow good marks on Orgo! That was the most terrible course for me by far (except for Physics of course!)

So far, I only got 4/5 marks back, damn TAs are so slow! 
Intro to Immunology A-
Microbiology B+
Natural Disasters A
Macroeconomics A
I'm hoping to get at least a A- in my last class (Evolution) so my average could be at least a A- to start out for my 3rd year. Lord knows my GPA in first and second year ......... B- to C+ (eep!)


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Calculus II - F
Systems Analysis & Design II - B
Intro. to Philosophy - B
Statistics - A

i hate myself for failing Calc.. i really need to get my *** in gear next semester, i even enrolled with the same teacher.. we'll see how it goes..


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Final semester grades:

ASP.NET Programming - *B* - I would've gotten a low A if the friend I was helping in a homework assignment removed my initials from his homework assignment submission. I don't even know how that got there because I don't even remember helping him on this particular assignment... Because of that f up, I got a 0 out of 75 on that assignment and cost my the A....

2nd Semseter of MIS Project Management class - *A*

Javascript - *A*

Intro to World Music - *B+*

I'm happy to say I graduated with a B average. That was my main goal.


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

Gen Chem II - B
Statics - B
Calc III - C
E & M Physics- C

Crappy semester just happy to pass my physcis class.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, great job everyone (almost). I think it's impressive that at least SA doesn't seem to affect most of you academically.

Only took 2 classes, all the time in the world to study, and my grades are not postable :hide


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine is a big *W* for *Withdrawn*. I'm lame.

I promised myself that this semester I would have all A's. I've never had an A in my life in highschool. I always had B's because I didn't try. Now that I'm in college and paying through the nose financially and not surrounded by teenage idiots (no offense to the teens here) at my old HS, I can feel motivated to do well in classes I like.


----------

